# What's up with his neck?



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

The other day I was grooming the horse I've been helping to take care of and someone mentioned his neck is funky. 

It got me looking at pictures and he does have a strange looking neck. What would cause that? 

Not sure if it helps, but he's half Clydesdale and half Arabian. Think he's 16 or 17 years old. 

I still love him though. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How old is this horse? breed? history ? 

I ride a gelding who is 19. He is a breed that is often an "easy keeper', meaning he get's fat easily. That tendency means that he easily develops what is called a 'cresty neck". That, and his history of being ridden in dressage that focussed too much on 'fiddling' him back into a head set has created that dip in front of the withers. Now, no matter how much he is ridden on a long, loose rein, this will not change.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> How old is this horse? breed? history ?
> 
> I ride a gelding who is 19. He is a breed that is often an "easy keeper', meaning he get's fat easily. That tendency means that he easily develops what is called a 'cresty neck". That, and his history of being ridden in dressage that focussed too much on 'fiddling' him back into a head set has created that dip in front of the withers. Now, no matter how much he is ridden on a long, loose rein, this will not change.


He's a Clyde/Arabian. About 17 years old. I have heard that he was a hunter/jumper. He now does beginner lessons. And he's been on pasture for a couple months. 

So he may just be getting fat?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In your second picture that horse looks near morbidly obese to me.

That "funky" neck is known as cresty neck and a indicator of a to fat horse, possibly one with IR tendencies...
His body, his chest, shoulder and forearm are fat, no way around that he is fat and if "in shape"...grossly, grossly fat.
His butt right near his tail is cellulite pads it appears to now be happening.
Your other pictures all show a horse who is on the plus side of the rating scale..optimum is a "5" on the scale.
This is the scale that is the most widely recognized and used in evaluating condition of a horse.
There are so many examples and references available if you just "search" the topic...here are just 2 of the hundreds easily seen..._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henneke_horse_body_condition_scoring_system
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2b/c6/f5/2bc6f55dc7f624014b9ef7d012551df7.jpg_
This horse is someplace between a 7 - 8 to me.
Yes, that fat...a very unhealthy fat imo.

Regardless of what mix of breeds he is...he's got to much weight on him. 

The only other thing that I know of that makes a "dent" like that is a horse who wore a collar and pulled, a pulling harness horse...
You make mention of a hunter/jumper so not sure of what else it would be but a cresty neck...
 :runninghorse2:.....
_jmo.._


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I wonder if that second picture is misleading. They were all taken the same day. I guess either way he's got weight to lose. 

Hopefully, now that he's getting back to work, he'll lose some weight. 

Thank you for the chart. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sandycat said:


> I wonder if that second picture is misleading. They were all taken the same day. I guess either way he's got weight to lose.
> 
> Hopefully, now that he's getting back to work, he'll lose some weight.



_All your pictures show his weight status actually._
The second one just really as a close-up shows how large that crest is, how long and well-defined.

Go slowly bringing this horse back to work...being overweight is a strain on heart and lungs on any breathing creature from horse to human.
You might consider restricting his pasture time and monitoring his food intake.
He needs food to build muscle and stamina but he does _not_ need to gorge himself and be "stuffed" so full.
Increase of exercise and reduction of calories usually has a weight loss happen.
Do monitor him closely though. If he is IR he will lose and still retain that neck and the cellulite look to his butt...
Drafts *are* a special diet needed, _not _fed like other horses...
This horse is half draft and needs to be fed that special diet I bet.
Another link to start you understanding the nutritional needs of drafts...
www.ruralheritage.com/vet_clinic/epsm

Good luck in starting the road back to healthy for this beautiful guy...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

He's an aged horse with a cresty neck. That's what they end up looking like. He could lose some weight for the sake of his health. Nice boy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like he gained weight from being on pasture for a few months, but once he's back to work/daily work he should lose some weight. 
He's very handsome though!


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

He looks like a photoshop of multiple horses which is what can happen with crosses between very different body types. I'd say is is really fat too with a cresty neck. He has a sweet look to him.


----------

